
Fun with Interpolation - lelf
http://beyondloom.com/blog/interpolation.html
======
noelwelsh
Some pretty pictures here. However, the text provides very little explanation,
deferring mostly to the code. So unless you are fluent with K, which is a very
niche language, it's quite difficult to get anything substantial from the
article.

